# SATA drive throwing odd exceptions [fixed]

## wingnut64

I just replaced a drive in my raid about week ago and it's been throwing off a lot of odd errors. 

```
gen2 ~ # tail /var/log/kern.log

Apr 24 21:28:59 gen2 ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x280000 action 0x0

Apr 24 21:28:59 gen2 ata1.00: (BMDMA2 stat 0x696d0009)

Apr 24 21:28:59 gen2 ata1.00: cmd c8/00:08:b7:16:34/00:00:00:00:00/eb tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 4096 in

Apr 24 21:28:59 gen2 res 51/04:00:be:16:34/00:00:12:00:00/eb Emask 0x1 (device error)

Apr 24 21:28:59 gen2 ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

Apr 24 21:28:59 gen2 ata1: EH complete

Apr 24 21:28:59 gen2 sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

Apr 24 21:28:59 gen2 sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

Apr 24 21:28:59 gen2 sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Apr 24 21:28:59 gen2 sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

```

dmesg is full of these same 10 lines; judging from the timestamps in /var/log/kern.log they seem to happen every 10-30 minutes. Messages I've seen similar to this while searching would tend to indicate a hardware problem, but this drive is barely 10 days old and hasn't thrown any other errors nor given any SMART warnings or been kicked out of it's raid by mdadm. It's a WDC WD3200AAKS-0 on the first port of a 1.5GB SiI 3114 PCI SATA controller, which seems to be working as there is another drive attached to it that doesn't complain.

What exactly does that message mean and how can I fix it?

Linux gen2 2.6.22-gentoo-r6 #1 Fri Oct 19 00:22:28 EDT 2007 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```
gen2 ~ # hdparm -iI /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Model=WDC WD3200AAKS-00B3A0                   , FwRev=01.03A01, SerialNo=     WD-WCAT10032045

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec SpinMotCtl Fixed DTR>5Mbs FmtGapReq }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=50

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=16384kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=?16?

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=268435455

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: Unspecified:  ATA/ATAPI-1 ATA/ATAPI-2 ATA/ATAPI-3 ATA/ATAPI-4 ATA/ATAPI-5 ATA/ATAPI-6 ATA/ATAPI-7

 * signifies the current active mode

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       WDC WD3200AAKS-00B3A0

        Serial Number:      WD-WCAT10032045

        Firmware Revision:  01.03A01

Standards:

        Supported: 8 7 6 5

        Likely used: 8

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  268435455

        LBA48  user addressable sectors:  625142448

        device size with M = 1024*1024:      305245 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:      320072 MBytes (320 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        Queue depth: 32

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, with device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Recommended acoustic management value: 128, current value: 254

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 udma6

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    NOP cmd

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    SMART feature set

           *    FLUSH CACHE EXT command

           *    Mandatory FLUSH CACHE command

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    48-bit Address feature set

                Automatic Acoustic Management feature set

                SET MAX security extension

           *    SET FEATURES subcommand required to spinup after power up

                Power-Up In Standby feature set

           *    DOWNLOAD MICROCODE cmd

           *    General Purpose Logging feature set

           *    SMART self-test

           *    SMART error logging

Security:

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

                supported: enhanced erase

        58min for SECURITY ERASE UNIT. 58min for ENHANCED SECURITY ERASE UNIT.

Checksum: correct
```

```
gen2 ~ # smartctl --all /dev/sda

smartctl version 5.38 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-8 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Western Digital Caviar Second Generation Serial ATA family

Device Model:     WDC WD3200AAKS-00B3A0

Serial Number:    WD-WCAT10032045

Firmware Version: 01.03A01

User Capacity:    320,072,933,376 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   8

ATA Standard is:  Exact ATA specification draft version not indicated

Local Time is:    Thu Apr 24 22:35:06 2008 EDT

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x84) Offline data collection activity

                                        was suspended by an interrupting command from host.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed

                                        without error or no self-test has ever

                                        been run.

Total time to complete Offline

data collection:                 (5760) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (  70) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   5) minutes.

SCT capabilities:              (0x303f) SCT Status supported.

                                        SCT Feature Control supported.

                                        SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   100   253   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       219

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0012   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0012   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       2

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       1

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       2

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   112   089   000    Old_age   Always       -       31

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   199   000    Old_age   Always       -       158

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0008   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Short offline       Completed without error       00%       214         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

```
gen2 ~ # lspci -v

...

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP2A IDE (rev a3) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5002

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

        [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]

        [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]

        [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]

        [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]

        I/O ports at f000 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

00:0b.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Serial ATA Controller (rev a3) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device b002

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at 09f0 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 0bf0 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 0970 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 0b70 [size=4]

        I/O ports at e800 [size=16]

        I/O ports at ec00 [size=128]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

01:06.0 Mass storage controller: Promise Technology, Inc. 20269 (rev 02) (prog-if 85)

        Subsystem: Promise Technology, Inc. Ultra133TX2

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, slow devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5

        I/O ports at 7000 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 7400 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 7800 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 7c00 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 8000 [size=16]

        Memory at e7000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Expansion ROM at e60f0000 [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 1

01:09.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3114 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Silicon Image, Inc. Unknown device 7114

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at 8c00 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 9000 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 9400 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 9800 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 9c00 [size=16]

        Memory at e7005000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at e6000000 [disabled] [size=512K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

```

Last edited by wingnut64 on Tue Apr 29, 2008 10:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## energyman76b

http://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Libata_error_messages

EDIT:

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   199   000    Old_age   Always       -       158 

that looks bad. Try a different cable.

----------

